
Apple delays FaceTime bug fix until next week - harshulpandav
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/1/18206721/facetime-bug-fix-delayed-apple-ios-group-chat-eavesdrop
======
united893
Brilliant strategy on Apple's part -- picking a fight with Facebook and Google
(banning them for a few hours) to generate global headlines while leaving
dozens of other companies off the hook for sideloading their to their non-
employees (e.g: Square) [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19051609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19051609)

